# Classic Bike Galerie



## ZeFlo (23. November 2007)

... ist hier zu finden.

Classic Bikes im Fotoalbum

schön wäre, wenn zumindest ein paar der bilder aus euren eigenen fotoalben dort zu finden wären 

ciao
flo


----------



## CarstenB (23. November 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ist hier zu finden.
> 
> Classic Bikes im Fotoalbum
> 
> ...



nur wenn da keine Cannondales (und andere) juenger als 1996 erlaubt sind 

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (23. November 2007)

Wie bekomme ich denn ein Bild aus meinem Album rüber in die Classic-Bike-Galerie?
Oder muss ich von meiner Festplatte aus hochladen?


----------



## ZeFlo (23. November 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> nur wenn da keine Cannondales (und andere) juenger als 1996 erlaubt sind
> 
> Carsten



gut, bauxitfreie zone also  

damit würde dann auch botm/boty interessanter wenn die ganzen kleins und cunninghams draussen blieben 

@adrenalino

rüber -> nein
hochladen -> ja

ciao
flo


----------



## CarstenB (23. November 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> gut, bauxitfreie zone also
> 
> damit würde dann auch botm/boty interessanter wenn die ganzen kleins und cunninghams draussen blieben
> 
> ...



ich bin da ganz flexibel, hab von jedem material ausser carbon was nettes ;P
bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass hier auch andere raeder ausser mittelalten konas mit gelben vorbauten, roten kurbeln und modernen federgabeln eine chance haben 

carsten


----------



## newsboy (23. November 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich denn ein Bild aus meinem Album rüber in die Classic-Bike-Galerie?
> Oder muss ich von meiner Festplatte aus hochladen?



... auf das jeweilige foto gehen

> foto ändern
> kategorie ändern? (dropdown)
> classic bikes auswählen
> änderung speichern

ashok


----------



## andy2 (18. Februar 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ich bin da ganz flexibel, hab von jedem material ausser carbon was nettes ;P
> bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass hier auch andere raeder ausser mittelalten konas mit gelben vorbauten, roten kurbeln und modernen federgabeln eine chance haben
> 
> carsten



sag carsten ist das trimble keine plaste;-)


----------



## BonelessChicken (18. Februar 2008)

Und da man in die alte Galerie keine Fotos mehr einstellen kann, gehts hier zur neuen Classic Bike Galerie.


----------



## ZeFlo (21. März 2008)

... bilderbilderbilderbilder 

ein grosses danke an kint der sich die mühe gemacht hat alle hier im forum befindlichen galerie threads zusammen zu tragen... 

Der Ausdruck Galerie (von italienisch galleria langer Säulengang) bezeichnet in der Kunst Räume, in denen Bilder, Gemälde, Fotografien oder generell Kunstobjekte ausgestellt werden. Davon abgeleitet: Internetseiten, auf denen in verdichteter Form Bilder oder Photos gezeigt werden. (aus Wikipedia)

Markenbezogen :
AMP
Bontrager
Brave
Breezer
Brodie
Cannondale
Fat Chance
Ibis
Kona
Manitou
Merlin
Moots
Mountain Goat - die Paintjobs
Rocky Mountain
Serotta
Syncros Parts
Trek
Yeti

Markenübergreifend:
Richtig schön, richtig alt, die Population in Willisau
Classic bike im Fotoalbum Galerie
Schaltwerk Galerie
ne clasic Teile Galerie
die Biketeile Vitrinen
Ladybikes Galerie

ciao
flo


----------



## Cycleshark (22. März 2008)

dängs floooh

nebst all den hübschen rädchen fällt besonders auf, wie nett man früher miteinander umgegangen ist! 

-->  was ausm 2002   



curve schrieb:


> nutallabrot, die kiste sieht PERVERS GEIL aus! ein echtes traumrad (natürlich gibt es immer ein paar kleinigkeiten, die man anders machen würde   ) aber es ist wirklich super! poste ruhig noch mehr bilder!
> 
> aber solltest du nicht nutEllabrot heissen???



onkel 3.14159te hat euch alle lieb


----------



## BonelessChicken (22. Mai 2009)

BlueDragon-1978 schrieb:


> Da dürfte ich hier mit meinen alten Tokaido, ich glaube die waren damals so Anfang der 90-ziger auf den Markt gekommen, auch *genau richtig* sein.



Genau richtig wäre es hier.

Richtig für die Classic-Bike Galerie: Classic Bikes klassische *Kult-Mountainbikes* der späten 80er und frühen 90er Jahre.

Nichts desto trotz willkommen hier in der rauhen Classik-Forums-Realität .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (22. Mai 2009)

Kein Problem, da schaue ich beim nächsten mal genauer.  Danke für den Willkommen Gruß.


----------



## euphras (16. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie geht dieser Faden TOTAL an der von Flo verfolgten Intention vorbei. Daß nur zu einer Galerie verwiesen wird, fällt den Allermeisten nicht einmal auf. Stattdessen wird völlig zusammenhanglos etwas gepostet, das mit der "Klassik-Definition" des Forums nicht mehr viel bis nichts zu tun hat...


----------



## Radlerin (8. September 2009)

Ich wisch hier mal durch...


----------

